# New Shappell shanty on their website.



## EScottK (Sep 25, 2003)

I looked at one in Cabelas this week, 229.00 I think . I believe the carpeted bench slides back and forth like one on the shappel rover . Doors on two sides and definately too low too stand up .


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## CodySedlar (Dec 12, 2010)

there is just something about it that I like!


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

the sides fold down only one pole which is the center poll tp put up and your up and ready. They are selling to atv snowmobile users, hooked to the machine more them walking people. Over all it is possible to get snow in the hole doors but looked well made and should be o.k. 5 gal buckets go under the bench seat which does slide. use a stadium seat back fits just fine. side doors are huge. it is a one man shanty thats for sure. like the concept but not for me


----------



## n4cer26 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a one man frabill commando flip but I think I'm gonna try it out! If I like it better then I will sell my flip, if not I will put the bay runner on Craigslist. Might lose a few bucks but really wanna try it out.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

well if you do you will need to give us your feed back


----------



## n4cer26 (Nov 18, 2009)

I will for sure!


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

The one place I wouldnt want a hole in my tub is in the bottom. If you fish the bay enough your going to jump a crack or two and run over some rough ice. What happens when those trap doors get punched in and you cross a crack? Bye bye fishing gear hello water! Not for me but maybe better off as a "inland lake runner?"


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

My guess is their idea of mobile is pulling this thing by hand. I can just see it grabbing the edge of a piece of ice while running and gunning on the bay and busting it all to hell. I've seen solid tubs busted up out there from normal wear and tear. Kind of hard to improve on the standard tub/flip over design. Also, if you are going 20-30 mph with a quad or sled there is no way that canvas will hold up over time IMHO.


----------



## n4cer26 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm an inland Lake fisherman so not concerned about miles and miles of travel at high speed. Definitely gonna give it a try.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I seen one at W&W show this year, 2 other guys were looking at it, and one guy said get it. When he did, he sat on what looks to be a bench seat,in the front, and it turns into a rocking horse. We all laughed, and the young man took it well,. I thought it was a 2 man, and I guess the bench is for gear? or something. I don't think it is for me


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Can 2 adults fish fairly comfortable and have a 5 year old sitting on the electronics bench? My scout can hold my wife and I but there is no room for the little one, need to upgrade so the family can get out and this might work for a while and also serve as a very nice 1 man vs. my Scout where a little bit of wind goes under the bottom of the cover. Don't like the idea of no seat back on the bench though, that seems like the biggest down side IMO.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Martian said:


> I seen one at W&W show this year, 2 other guys were looking at it, and one guy said get it. When he did, he sat on what looks to be a bench seat,in the front, and it turns into a rocking horse. We all laughed, and the young man took it well,. I thought it was a 2 man, and I guess the bench is for gear? or something. I don't think it is for me


There are two benches. One is only for electronics and is the one closest to the flip open holes in the bottom. The other bench is for sitting. It's good for an adult and child. Two adults would have to be awfully friendly with one another. :lol: I think it's a great concept, but those doors are what worry me most. Sat in one with my 8 year old a couple weeks ago without any problems.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Chad Smith said:


> Can 2 adults fish fairly comfortable and have a 5 year old sitting on the electronics bench? My scout can hold my wife and I but there is no room for the little one, need to upgrade so the family can get out and this might work for a while and also serve as a very nice 1 man vs. my Scout where a little bit of wind goes under the bottom of the cover. Don't like the idea of no seat back on the bench though, that seems like the biggest down side IMO.


If you want to take out the whole family theres a few flip over models that have a bench seat with a backrest. Your second option is to get a hub style. I would go with one that can fit 4-5 people.


----------



## WARRIOR (Mar 22, 2008)

Northwoods in Pinconning has these on sale right now for $199. Runners are an extra $40 I think. The trap doors seem to be built well. What I also like is that the buddy heater will heat you out of it, Don't have to use the bigger heater and tanks. Vexilar and heater sits on the shelf. Plenty of room for one person. Can't stand up it's about 5 feet tall in side maybe a littler more. Will use it this weekend. I've had some of the best tubs in flip over shanties, and they all broke because of my going too fast over cracks bumps etc. THis is very light and easy to pull, great for river but will use it on the bay and inland lakes. I'll know more after I try it but very satisfied with the price.


----------



## PhoeTow (Dec 6, 2013)

Salmonella said:


> Franks Outdoors in Linwood. It was cool, but its one man shanty all the way. Maybe a 180lbs man and child or petite woman could fit comfortably. I like the idea of keeping your gear off the ice but I'll stick to my flip over.


I'm with Salmonella. I have a Shappell Rover 1.5 flipover and wouldn't trade it for anything. It's very versatile and has plenty of room. My brother and I (both 200-pounders) fit in it and got along fine. (But like all brothers, "You stay on your side of the line and I'll stay on mine.") I built two slide out drawers under the bench seat to hold my gear which gives me more room fish. Now if I can just find the fish...


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll keep my hub!

Looks like a pain in the butt to pull through deep snow. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rick00670 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was up at fishing tackle grab bag today, they had one on display in the back room I sat in it I liked it I would of bought it but I already have a shanty that works, they had it for $299.00 if anyone is interested.


----------



## wallduck (Jan 20, 2014)

Bought one with intention on using it on the bay. Trap doors seem just fine 
, time will tell. $200 at north woods. Used it tonight on the river to test it out. Wore a coat and sweatshirt blue jeans and boots. Was comfortably warm heating with only my lantern. Set up was a breeze and putting away just as easy. Headed out on bay tomorrow, I'll post with and issues.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

hunter19301 said:


> My guess is their idea of mobile is pulling this thing by hand. I can just see it grabbing the edge of a piece of ice while running and gunning on the bay and busting it all to hell. I've seen solid tubs busted up out there from normal wear and tear. Kind of hard to improve on the standard tub/flip over design. Also, if you are going 20-30 mph with a quad or sled there is no way that canvas will hold up over time IMHO.


Should probably name it the pond hopper, looks like it would be good for pulling by hand hole to hole, can probably leave everything ready while pulling by hand


----------



## wallduck (Jan 20, 2014)

On the bay right now With it I did not set mine up and then tow it just because it's so easy to set up once you're out here. It's windy as hell and it seems to be holding up just fine. Trapdoors did not leak at all. I am satisfied


----------



## wallduck (Jan 20, 2014)

Well....it happened. Both trap doors broke at the hinges today. Rivets broke. Called sappell, they offered to send some machine screws and locking nuts to replace than we talked for about 10 minutes on ways to improve the design. Not really sold in the screws being the fix all but it's a start and they really seem to care about their customers and thoughts. . . The bay runner just may not be the right name.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

My buddy bought one, doesn't seem like the tub could hold up on the bay.


----------

